# Helicopter Crash in HD



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Close shave for all concerned!






Roger and out


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Bloody Hell - what happened to cause that???

Did it hit the trailing cable from the top of the tower?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Harleydave,
Yes it did. Atabout00:32 you can see a looped cable to the left of the chopper get drawn into the main rotor blades.

Roger and out


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Ooooops...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*copter*

He nearly came out of the craft!

Close shave, a gillette moment.

TM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There were two guys on the ground who were extremely lucky not to have been hit by the rotors as they were below it.

Impressed by the guys who went to help the pilot so quickly.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

If you look at the second guy in yellow on the right of the tower, he walks forward and tugs on the wire which has just been used to lift the mast into position. That same wire is attached to the underside of the heli. By grabbing it, he tightens it and pulls it into the rotor disc.
Lucky escapes all round! Bit of P38 filler and it may fly again!

This explains it better than I can :- crash

Edit to add link.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Crikey!

Would it have been normal to unhook in a hover? The cable maybe wasn't really long enough to be clear and with the helicopter landed?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

It went wrong
The guys re-acted smartish
impressive


----------

